# I Look like a whore in skinny jeans and heels??



## TonyaB (Apr 1, 2008)

I bought these skinny jeans (straight legged) a couple months ago and I didn't fit into them until now. I am very excited that they finally fit. I showed my mom that they fit, and I had them paired them with some heels I bought last week. She said that I look like a whore, and that the heels are too high, the jeans should be flared. Really killing my mood. What do you think??

- No I'm not short, I'm 5'5 and with the heel's I'm close to 5'8. I cropped the picture down because I didn't wanna show anything else.
 - I'm in my teen years older than 15, younger than 19.
 - Yes I have CURVES and I'm proud of it!

Here's a picture of my legs with the jeans & heels:


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 1, 2008)

If you can pull it off and feel comfortable doing so, go for it!  Personally, I'd break my neck in heels and envy anyone who can wear them so comfortably!


----------



## TonyaB (Apr 1, 2008)

I am still getting used to heels! I am gonna wear heels all day around the house today


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 1, 2008)

I really like the shoes, but honestly I'm not feelin` the jeans.  Maybe if they were a darker wash?  I don't think the combo makes you look like a whore though.  
Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a crush on those shoes!  I don't think it looks whorish at all, but your mom is a mom.  Isn't it her job not to like seeing you in anything "tight"?  It's great that you feel confident!  And I think the combo looks nice...gotta love mama, but she isn't always right!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 1, 2008)

I think you should be happy in whatever you wear so if you like it wear it. However, I think that bootcut skinnies would be more flattering.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually, I think the shoes are the problem. They are that plastic-y looking shiny material which tends to give off a whore-ish persona depending on who likes them. Maybe if they were closed toe and not that shiny material it might look better.

CONGRATS ON THE WEIGHT LOSS!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Apr 1, 2008)

You look FABULOUS...at least from the thighs down! I would dress this up even. With a tunic blouse and a cute belt. Something with a boat neck collar and 3/4 sleeves...very Gwen Stefani.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you know how to sew? I would see if you could take up the pant leg hems by at least 2 1/2 inches so that they always show the cute shoes, looks tailored, and makes the fit look expensive and custom to your overall shape. 
Just almost an inch longer than your right leg in the picture. So that if you were sitting down in a chair and had your legs crossed the hem would cover most all of your ankle, but, of course, avoiding the "flood look" 

With a pant leg this tight you can hem it up a little so that it's not sagging too much. If it was more flared a longer style would be more suiting.

Cute patent leather shoes! Are those Jessica Simpson's?


----------



## Babylard (Apr 1, 2008)

a dark wash jean would definitely look better and less "whore".  i personally think heels with a skinny jean looks really hot.  i would do it too, if i could actually walk in heels lol.  i wear wedges and kitten heels instead.

you should try to balance it out with the shirt.  try to wear a shirt that is more "cute" and less revealing with less cleavage showing.  i think the heels are cute <3

congrats on the weightloss!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 1, 2008)

I think wedges look better with jeans. Like a pair of espadrilles. The heels are kind of dressy and those type of jeans are more casual. Now if they were with a pair of shorts, that would rate a "ho" look.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG I love those heels!! The jeans paired with them looks great. U don't look like a whore to me.


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 1, 2008)

my mom says things like that to me all the time about my clothes...a V neck Tshirt could be whorish to her...I dont know how old your mom is but some people are just very old fashion, when it comes to fashion! if you like who cares what she thinks  

I personally think skinny jeans + heels = hot! thats just my style though.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_my mom says things like that to me all the time about my clothes...a V neck Tshirt could be whorish to her...I dont know how old your mom is but some people are just very old fashion, when it comes to fashion! if you like who cares what she thinks  

I personally think skinny jeans + heels = hot! thats just my style though._

 
If Mom's paying the bills, it'd be wise to consider what she thinks.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 1, 2008)

looks hot to me.


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Apr 1, 2008)

can't give a true assessment based on the knees down. the shirt makes a difference. 

sexy may be a more appropriate word. i just don't know how appropriate sexy is for a teenager.


----------



## LOCa (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn Your Mom Is Rude.

To Me You Don't Look Like A Whore And Wooo Trust Me I Know What A Whore Looks Like I Live In The City Of Sin.

Its Cute. Also Try Some Dark Wash Skinny Jeans With Leopard Print Shoes Like That.. Or Red Ones...


----------



## LOCa (Apr 1, 2008)

Wait Not The Leopard Ones.. Hah I Didn't Read Your Age Till Now My Bad.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Apr 1, 2008)

Your mom probably still thinks of you as a kid, so she may feel weird that you're wearing tight clothes and heels. I think those shoes are adorable, and skinny jeans look great with them!


----------



## TonyaB (Apr 2, 2008)

I was wearing a basic t-shirt, over sized, with my school mascot on it. With them (i was just trying it on) lol so she was looking at me as a whore from the waist down :-s


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 2, 2008)

*usually when mothers say 'whore' they mean 'sexy' haha u cant look like a whore in heels + skinny jeans (or anything really!haha) unless u are wearing plastic looking heels/jewlery or clear heels and a too revealing top. *


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_If you can pull it off and feel comfortable doing so, go for it! Personally, I'd break my neck in heels and envy anyone who can wear them so comfortably!_

 
I agree. I bought these killer boots, but I have never been able to wear them.  I say that if you love how you look, then just wear your outfit.  From what I can see, I really like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My mom would ser love me to wear some jeans and heels like those.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_You look FABULOUS...at least from the thighs down! I would dress this up even. With a tunic blouse and a cute belt. Something with a boat neck collar and 3/4 sleeves...very Gwen Stefani.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you know how to sew? I would see if you could take up the pant leg hems by at least 2 1/2 inches so that they always show the cute shoes, looks tailored, and makes the fit look expensive and custom to your overall shape. 
Just almost an inch longer than your right leg in the picture. So that if you were sitting down in a chair and had your legs crossed the hem would cover most all of your ankle, but, of course, avoiding the "flood look" 

With a pant leg this tight you can hem it up a little so that it's not sagging too much. If it was more flared a longer style would be more suiting.

Cute patent leather shoes! Are those Jessica Simpson's?_

 
I agree!  I would take the hem up.  Skinny jeans don't look right when they are worn too long.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Apr 2, 2008)

I LOVE Specktra! 

I love the fact that we can come here and analyze the redeeming qualities (or lack there of) of Tonya's pant legs and debate whether or not she looks like a...well...you know what in them 
(knowing damn well she doesn't)!

Tonya you're such a sport!

Oh, by the way, I thought I saw Oprah wearing those same shoes today on her show with Dr Oz...I almost died!


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree that a darker wash would suit the shoes more, for a light wash, I would wear flats of wedges with them, it's a more casual look.


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 2, 2008)

loving those shoes


----------



## Hilly (Apr 2, 2008)

Ya know what, if you like it- than it's all good! You lost the weight, so now rock your badass self in those jeans!


----------



## gabi1129 (Apr 2, 2008)

HOT! i like them alot and i love those shoes too! 

mama isnt ready for her little girl to grow up. i bet if u wore some flats or flip flops she wouldnt be so grr. once you put on a heel all hell comes to earth and mama's all over the world use the word whore.


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 2, 2008)

The jeans are nice, the shoes are nicer but they don't go together. The jeans are casual and the shoes are dressy. But it also depends on what kind of top you're wearing but you defnietly don't look like a whore...have you seen what they wear? LOL You're definetly not even close!


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 4, 2008)

I just think darker jeans would look better with the shoes, other than that there's nothing wrong with the outfit! I also think skinny jeans look better with heels than bootcut.


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 4, 2008)

i think it looks fine, heals with pants always looks classy to me, unless their sweatpants lol


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 10, 2008)

Drainpipe pants paired with heels only look skanky if you wear 'em with a lowcut shirt or a tiny tube top.

Keep on rockin' those jeans!


----------



## soulstar (Apr 25, 2008)

If you love the jeans, I say getting them altered to your ankles so they dont look funny over heels.  Whenever I wear my skinny jeans I make sure to fold my jeans so hits my ankle and looks cute with heels.  Also, try wearing them with flats too.  But definitely, like I said, get them altered.  If you look at your picture, your right side looks cute (if it was altered it would be just right). HTH!


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 25, 2008)

i think its the shoes. dont get me wrong though! theyre cute but not with those jeans. maybe a different heel and a darker wash skinny jean. i like dark skinny jeans with black heals. ALL black and not shiny black


----------



## bbyxkt (Apr 27, 2008)

i agree with some of the girls here. the jean wash and color just doesn't go with that style of heels nor the color and material. hot shoes though, i have a pair like them =)


----------



## midge (May 16, 2008)

I think the shoes and pants look cute together.


----------



## Nox (May 21, 2008)

I think you look fine.  If you like the outfit, then I love it.  

One thing that does make me a little heated is when people think they are justified in calling a woman names because of what she is wearing.  How do the clothes she has on tell you all about her sexual history?  Makes no damn sense to me.


----------



## s2Wennie (May 25, 2008)

No you don't! In my opinion it's more about the mannerisms of a person which determines that.

I like the heels and skinny jeans look but I think it would look better with a pair of jeans that are more snug around the ankle.

Well done on your weight loss. =]


----------



## x-ivy (May 25, 2008)

i think it looks great, the shape of your calves in ratio to your thighs look good in those jean, and i love the shoes. i wouldn't worry about the comment from your mum, i think any mum would think shoes over 2" is to high for her daughter. my mum does at least


----------



## mona lisa (May 25, 2008)

There is nothing "whorish" about that look. I _really_ like those heels


----------



## x-ivy (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soulstar* 

 
_If you love the jeans, I say getting them altered to your ankles so they dont look funny over heels. Whenever I wear my skinny jeans I make sure to fold my jeans so hits my ankle and looks cute with heels. Also, try wearing them with flats too. But definitely, like I said, get them altered. If you look at your picture, your right side looks cute (if it was altered it would be just right). HTH!_

 
with the pant leg down doesn't it make her leg look longer though?


----------



## Carlyx (May 27, 2008)

You can't go wrong with wearing skinnies + heels, seriously. Play around with the jeans/shoes abit more and see what suits you.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Jun 25, 2008)

hope you solved your problem with your mom, but i do suggest something wear dark wash skinnies and your cute heels it would look better because they are close in color and enlongate your legs (dont take me wrong im not saying your legs are short) only that with the current jeans you see light jeans dark shoes and they cut your legs at the ankle. hope my advive helps


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soulstar* 

 
_If you love the jeans, I say getting them altered to your ankles so they dont look funny over heels.  Whenever I wear my skinny jeans I make sure to fold my jeans so hits my ankle and looks cute with heels.  Also, try wearing them with flats too.  But definitely, like I said, get them altered.  If you look at your picture, your right side looks cute (if it was altered it would be just right). HTH!_

 
I think altering them would make her legs look short, and it also isn't flattering to someone who is curvier. 

I personally hate the look of skinny jeans, unless you are extremely thin or something , people usually can't pull it off , I know, Ive tried.. it usually just looks like someone is wearing jeans that are too small for them. (but to each his own. this is only my opinion)

I wouldn't go as far to call is Whore-ish though.


----------

